

What does 'neat idea' mean? - wanghq

I asked someone to provide some feedback on a project I am working on. Two of them start with &#x27;This is a neat idea&#x27;. One person did give useful feedback. It sounds to me that &#x27;neat idea&#x27; is an ok idea but not great.
======
pedalpete
I'd suggest it means they aren't completely enamoured with it, but that is a
fairly small number of people, and it's possible your pitch isn't great (it's
also possible it's a crap idea and they were just being nice).

Try to get some feedback on what they don't like about it. Ask directly, and
go from there. You may find a new opportunity in what you hear.

~~~
wanghq
Right, I kind of don't believe what people say unless they give me concrete
feedbacks.

Recently I also tried to get some feedbacks through mturk. Probably those guys
want to get their feedback approved so they all complimented my service.

Still doing different experiments and see what are effective...

------
BjoernKW
Was that person British? In that case 'neat idea' could literally mean 'This
idea sucks.'. British English is known for its euphemisms.

------
prateekj
One possible interpretation is that they think the idea is great, but the
execution is not.

~~~
wanghq
Interesting interpretation. This might be true for one guy who said 'neat
idea' and at the same time told me his bad experience.

